# RO sandpaper disc fail!



## Dave Mudge (Sep 14, 2017)

Question, I have a new hook and loop RO sander w/ 8 holes for dust collection. Problem is my sanding discs seem to, for lack of better words; "lose their loopyness?"" I don't know how to say it. Hook side on the sander is still good but the loop side on the sandpaper looses it's like...stickiness. Even with the sanding paper looking/feeling new still. Epoxy holding the hook/loop is dine. I have tried different brands of sanding discs. Plz help. Thanx


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

What brand of sander? How new is new? I have a Bosch ROS and SWMBO used it once to sand the basement stairs for staining. The hook loop pad got over heated and lost it's grip on reality (and pads). It looked fine, but just couldn't get a grip. I suspect the material got softened to the point where the hooks would not maintain their shape. A replacement pad cured the issue. If the machine is brand new, warranty should replace the hook loop pad.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

The pads do need to be replaced periodically when the disks start coming loose, how did the pad overheat, there should be no added downward pressure when using it, only the weight of the unit.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

FrankC said:


> The pads do need to be replaced periodically when the disks start coming loose, how did the pad overheat, there should be no added downward pressure when using it, only the weight of the unit.


SWMBO used the ROS to strip the painted steps. She spent all day sanding them with 80 grit disks. The Bosch simply ran all day and never overheated, but the hook loop pad did. The ShopVac also ran all day with no issues. The CleanStream filter was pretty plugged up though.


----------



## Dave Mudge (Sep 14, 2017)

Like I've used it probably 10 times. It's a Ryobi. Further inspection shows that the hook side (tool side) is loosing its hooks. I will buy a replacement.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Dave Mudge said:


> Like I've used it probably 10 times. It's a Ryobi. Further inspection shows that the hook side (tool side) is loosing its hooks. I will buy a replacement.


You should be able to find a replacement pad without replacing the entire tool.


----------



## Willy-N (Apr 16, 2017)

They do wear out I have one but you can get a new bottom at Home Depot for it. When the sand paper is getting loose take it off and blow out the dust from the paper and pad it will hold on longer being clean. The hooks ends do wear/break off over time.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't like hook and loop. I use only PSA discs. Then since you pretty much can't remove the paper and put it back on another day I have a sander for each different grit I use and leave the paper on it until it's worn out.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

As I said before, I would see if a replacement loop pad is available for your Ryobi to save money. 

If you insist on replacing your sander, I tried a Harbor Freight sander - it sucked and I returned it. The dust bag would not stay on. The rectangular slide on dust bag would not stay in place and it leaked dust everywhere. I could not figure out how to attach a dust collector to it, either.

I bought a Ridgid random orbital sander at Home Depot. If you register it online, it comes with a lifetime guarantee. The dust bag has a bayonet mount that stays on, and it has a standard round dust port, so I skipped the bag (after trying it out) and attached it to my standard dust collector - a cyclone with a large shop vac.

The Ridgid sander vibrated MUCH less than the Harbor Freight sander. It did not remove wood quite as quickly as the Harbor Freight sander, but the difference was not that significant, and a good overall tradeoff for the lower vibration and better dust collection. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

when you look for a replacement, look for the model that will accept a 5 or 8 hole, then it doesn't matter which ones you buy. and try Norton or Klingspor sandpaper discs - you won't go back to anything else!


----------

